# Fantasy Battalion Boxes



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I was looking at a few of the Fantasy Battalion boxes earlier (out of mild boredom more than anything) and when I got to the Orc and Goblin one I came to the conclusion that it really isn't that good. From the previous battalion box it has no warboss, less orcs and more goblins. Admittedly the force is reasonably balanced, but more tha half the models are the same units as in the BfSP sets that are always on Ebay...

So anyway, what are your thoughts on the other Fantasy Battalion boxes? The WoC one looks good at first glance, but some of the others also look a little dubious...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i really like the bretonnian battalion as it gives a pretty strong force, but i like the earlier one. now it only gives one pegasus knight since they exchange two for 4 men at arms. Tomb Kings looks pretty cool too and is pretty easy to paint. But basically, battalions are for beginners to get a beginning force. Once your a veteran, the sets look like crap.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't think the Dark Elf one is too bad, but I find the configuration a little mystifying:

5 Cold One Knights - fine
20 Corsairs - fine
12 Warriors with Spears/Shields - 12...?
16 Warriors with RXB - Err... 

I don't know why they didn't just give you 2 Warrior boxes for you to pick what you wanted. Literally 4 short of 2 boxes and they're also, I'm assuming, forcing you to pick what's in a spear and what's in a RXB unit. If they'd have done that I'd buy one and go for a block of 20 spears and 12 RXBs. Makes more sense that way or am I missing something? 

In any case, it's still decent value for money - especially if you can get it for £37 or whatever discounters sell it at.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i know that the Dark Elf battalion box is still fairly new, but the Dark Elf Warrior's regiment box first came out at the end of 5th ed when you still only needed ranks of four, so 16 was an acceptible number for units to come in.

unless you buy the battalion, the Chaos Marauders still come in 16s


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Drax said:


> i know that the Dark Elf battalion box is still fairly new, but the Dark Elf Warrior's regiment box first came out at the end of 5th ed when you still only needed ranks of four, so 16 was an acceptible number for units to come in.
> 
> unless you buy the battalion, the Chaos Marauders still come in 16s


The Warrior regiments still comes as 16s now don't they? That's fine, cos you've got a choice. For instance, I'd use 16 spears, with another box, make that a 20 spears and a 12 RXB unit. I just thought it was daft they'd left out 4 measly warriors, but also had cut your options (I'm assuming). It's still a decent enough offer though.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

empire one is great you can just keep adding to core units with it


----------

